# 2009 Prowler 5th Wheel tank capacity



## phalter (Jun 5, 2011)

We just bought a 2009 Prowler 5th wheel in excellent condition.  However, there isn't anything in the manual that indicates how much capacity for the gray and black water tanks nor the water tank.  Do you know how I could find this information?  Thanks.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: 2009 Prowler 5th Wheel tank capacity

Hi Pasqua and welcome to the RVUSA forum.  I searched Google and found a number of similar trailers for sale but none listed any of the capacities for fresh, gray or black tanks.

Hopefully one of the other forum members will have specific info for you.  Otherwise, the stone age method would be to get a five gallon bucket and count how many you pour down the drain until the tank fills up.

Somebody will come up with a better answer, I hope.  Good luck.


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: 2009 Prowler 5th Wheel tank capacity

Found this link to 2005 prowlers. Would assume size would be in the ball park.

http://media.rvusa.com/library/Fleetwood2005_pr_f.pdf

2009 prowler floor plans

http://www.mediacampingctr.com/pictures/{9012BA89-6740-43AB-B351-F696DB2F4D70}_2009_pr_f.pdf


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: 2009 Prowler 5th Wheel tank capacity

Good job Ken, that should answer his question


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: 2009 Prowler 5th Wheel tank capacity

the only reason he can't might not find the info he is looking for is, he can't read. Ken that was a very helpful link. good work on your part


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: 2009 Prowler 5th Wheel tank capacity



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 6/6/2011  2:34 PM
> 
> Good job Ken, that should answer his question



Good old Google


----------

